# Snooty Booty Diapers



## michelle123 (Oct 13, 2008)

www.snootybootydiapers.com

Snooty Booty Diapers offers many popular cloth diaper brands, including: Bum Genius, Happy Heiny's, Tiny Tush, Mommy's Touch, Kissaluvs, Thirsties, Proraps, Starbunz, Dream Eze, Knickernappies, GroBaby, Wonderwraps, Softbums and more!

We also have many diapering accessories (wetbags, diaper creams, etc) as well as mama items.

There are many diapering packages available to meet your needs. If you don't see the package you need, I can set one up for you. Snooty Booty also has sample packages for those trying to find what diapers work best.

Gift registry is available with a registry completion program!

Fast shipping and friendly service!

Free shipping on orders over $50
Use code "MDC" to save 5% off your order

Be sure to sign up for the mailing list to keep up with the latest product news and sale/discount information.

Check out the Snooty Booty blog: http://snootybootydiapers.blogspot.com/

Thanks for looking, let me know if you have any questions!
Please let me know if you have any questions about products or selection.
Hope to hear from you soon!


----------

